# foot odor



## Peanut butter (Oct 9, 2012)

whats the best way to take care of odor? i think what ill be doing soon is putting dryer sheets in the foot of my sleeping bag before i go to sleep, but the smell is so bad it makes the whole bag reak and smell through my pack all day long.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 9, 2012)

Prevention is the way to go: Keep your feet clean and dry. Do not put on your socks/shoes unless your feet are dry. Try to enjoy the feeling of clean socks. Powder your feet daily (or even more often). Throw away your old bacteria infested shoes as soon as you get a new pair. If you can do these things with just a little dedication, your footsies shouldn't stink.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 9, 2012)

i swear by this shit out on the road.....after a while if you use it every day in your shoes it can accumulate and get yucky....but if you dust off your feet before puttin on your socks it works pretty good.....also works good for freshening up yer balls/vajayjay whatever............in a pinch go into the grocery store and take your shoes off and spray 'em down with febreeze or deodorant or scented lysol or somethin.............the dryer sheet trick works to tho......works good to just toss one in your pack where you keep any clothes.....keeps shit smellin fresh.....oh, and another trick is to just wash your socks in a sink with soap and water in a gas station bathroom and use the hand dryer to dry 'em


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.squattheplanet.com/threa...aveling-vagabondjourney-com.11532/#post-94439
heres one thread out of a few that are on here bout this type of shit


----------



## skitter (Oct 9, 2012)

i just bought "odor eaters heavy duty" foot insoles for my battered boots. where i used to have to change my socks once every week or at least a few days because of moisture, rot, and the absolute foulest smell i've ever experienced 
yeah thats right i got raunchy feet
now i've been able to push wearing my socks for like, two weeks~ they don't get damp or terribly foul smelling (like foot laced with ammonia and corpserot death odor) anymore
best three bucks i ever spent


----------



## Ekstasis (Oct 9, 2012)

+ 2 crust points to skitter.


----------



## Tude (Oct 9, 2012)

skitter said:


> i just bought "odor eaters heavy duty" foot insoles for my battered boots. where i used to have to change my socks once every week or at least a few days because of moisture, rot, and the absolute foulest smell i've ever experienced
> yeah thats right i got raunchy feet now i've been able to push wearing my socks for like, two weeks~ they don't get damp or terribly foul smelling (like foot laced with ammonia and corpserot death odor) anymore
> best three bucks i ever spent


 
my ex-husband was a plumber and he had stinky ass feet even before he entered the business of being in boots, wet boots etc all day - and he bought lots of those odor eaters-heavy duty - plus washed his feet and powdered them down - but the odor eaters were* remarkable*. Changes of socks also helped. Needless to say I did NOT touch those crusty balls of socks - he did his own laundry.


----------

